# Melvin Anthony Wins IFBB Phoenix Pro



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Melvin Anthony Wins IFBB Phoenix Pro by Joe Pietaro Following a quiet 2009, Melvin Anthony started the new year off on the right foot by winning the Phoenix Pro on Saturday night. The California native edged out Hidetada Yamagishi, who continues to make strides in the division by finishing as the runner-up. The ageless Toney [...]

*Read More...*


----------

